# Shorter guys put on muscle easier than tall guys?



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people say this, that its much easier for say a 5'6'' guy to fill out his frame than someone who is 6'3'', you reckon shorter lads can get hench quicker/easier than tall lads? obviously tall guys would have to eat a lot more


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

There's less room for muscle, so there appears to be more muscle - if that makes sense.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Of course? I'm 6ft 5 and 15 stone so I'm not what you'd call huge but I'm not skin and bones either

But if you took someone 5ft 10 whose 15 stone then they will look a lot bigger


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

If the length of your limbs and whole torso are each a few inchest smaller then 160lbs looks the same as a larger guy does with 180lbs.#

They appear bigger, but wont be stronger. So yeah its easier for a shorter guy to look more "hench" than a bigger guy.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ever seen a giraffe drinking water? that's what I look like doing deadlifts


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ever seen a giraffe drinking water? that's what I look like doing deadlifts


Haha, quality!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

But the bigger lad will look more impressive once he's filled out than the manlet :lol:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

and if your short it makes your wi**y look bigger to.


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

MutantX said:


> But the bigger lad will look more impressive once he's filled out than the manlet :lol:


The same size penis will look bigger on the smaller guy


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

They don't have it easier when it comes to putting on muscle, but that the muscle they put on goes further in appearance.

Take two guys, one 5 foot 5 one 6 foot 5, if they both gained 20lbs, it's going to look a lot more pronounced on the manlet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

love how tall guys try to justify the lack of muscle by saying short guys have it easier......lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd still rather be tall than look like I'm auditioning for a role in The Hench Hobbit


----------



## ld14 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im only 5ft 3, and I love it, for some strange reason the girls do aswel!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, god bless being 6' haha


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

ld14 said:


> Im only 5ft 3, and I love it, for some strange reason the girls do aswel!


Do they put you in their pocket?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ld14 said:


> Im only 5ft 3, and I love it, for some strange reason the girls do aswel!


Ever thought they're laughing at you, not with you? 

I always thought smaller guys got bigger quicker because they train harder due to all the pent up anger and frustration of being so short :lol:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

youre so cruel  5'3 not that bad as long as hes huge/muscular


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> love how tall guys try to justify the lack of muscle by saying short guys have it easier......lol


Exactly


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> love how tall guys try to justify the lack of muscle by saying short guys have it easier......lol


you fckin do! lol slightly anyway in terms of lifting in the gym.

Shorter range of motion etc...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

being short helps with some exercises ie squats deads don't have as far to travel with bar


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

puurboi said:


> They appear bigger, but wont be stronger. So yeah its easier for a shorter guy to look more "hench" than a bigger guy.


This. I get short guys mouthing off all the time at work because they think they're big and strong, when in reality someone who's 8" taller and 5 stone heavier can pick them up and launch them out like a rag doll.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> you fckin do! lol slightly anyway in terms of lifting in the gym.
> 
> Shorter range of motion etc...


And they don have to pay VAT on their clothes :lol:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm 6'4 but for gym purposes would love to be around 5'10 mark so I would have a better chance performing certain exercises with a lot more weight.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

i know few short people who have right chip on there shoulder about being short makes them want to fight the world.

not saying every short guy there are some.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no- to the actual question...it just looks like they do (i'm 6'2). suppose the shorter man is at an advantage with the smaller rep range's, but my nob on any1 shorter than 5'7 would just look ridiculous


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Shorter guys have a lot less big muscles to develop and still got all those white fibers available to stretch and tear so yes their tiny frame give them an advantage from the start but yes taller is a lot more impressive..

Let's put it this way:

Built small guy in tube in middle of carriage will get squashed away in no time during rush hours..

*BUT*

Built tall guy in same situatin will def keep enough space to himself and will stand out everywhere else..

:cool2:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> no- to the actual question...it just looks like they do (i'm 6'2). suppose the shorter man is at an advantage with the smaller rep range's, but my nob on any1 shorter than 5'7 would just look ridiculous


Don't worry, if you ever shrink you could always cover that nob up with a hat


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I'm 6'4 but for gym purposes would love to be around 5'10 mark so I would have a better chance performing certain exercises with a lot more weight.


Never really understand these comments.

Taking deadlift for example, surely picking the bar up off the floor and standing up with it is the same movement no matter how tall you are, you're still just standing up with it so same range of motion surely?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Never really understand these comments.
> 
> Taking deadlift for example, surely picking the bar up off the floor and standing up with it is the same movement no matter how tall you are, you're still just standing up with it so same range of motion surely?


if you bloke who's 7'4 hes got lot further 2 travel then guy who's 5'5.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

guvnor82 said:


> if you bloke who's 7'4 hes got lot further 2 travel then guy who's 5'5.


I kind of get what you're saying but if this is the case then why are most top level strongmen well over 6ft and not all 5ft 2?

For the record I'm 5ft 9 so not trying to justify anything!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

These 5ft1 hench Frodo's will never be as menacing as someone over 6ft and built. No matter how hard they try


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I kind of get what you're saying but if this is the case then why are most top level strongmen well over 6ft and not all 5ft 2?
> 
> For the record I'm 5ft 9 so not trying to justify anything!


we believe you shorty:whistling:

TBH m8 im only around 5'9/ 5'10


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> I'd still rather be tall than look like I'm auditioning for a role in The Hench Hobbit


Oh no not the short jokes  I would rather have loads of muscle than being be skinny


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MutantX said:


> These 5ft1 hench Frodo's will never be as menacing as someone over 6ft and built. No matter how hard they try


Yea but we will be for the several years it takes you to be built


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

MutantX said:


> These 5ft1 hench Frodo's will never be as menacing as someone over 6ft and built. No matter how hard they try


Surely the only time someone has been 5'1 and menacing is at primary school?


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

im 5ft 9 would have loved to be around about 6ft 2, and yes i do have short man syndrome angry little ****er :cursing:


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Dux said:


> Surely the only time someone has been 5'1 and menacing is at primary school?


I am the exception then.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> love how tall guys try to justify the lack of muscle by saying short guys have it easier......lol


How tall are you dude?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Never really understand these comments.
> 
> Taking deadlift for example, surely picking the bar up off the floor and standing up with it is the same movement no matter how tall you are, you're still just standing up with it so same range of motion surely?


The law of the levers as i recall!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

shamil said:


> I am the exception then.


What do you do, threaten to throw your pastries at them?

And you're not even 5'1!

Are you classed as a dwarf, or a midget? :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Oh no not the short jokes  I would rather have loads of muscle than being be skinny


I can't believe you would stoop so low...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

biglbs said:


> How tall are you dude?


5'5" and love it......



MutantX said:


> I can't believe you would stoop so low...


thats the thing i don't have to beanpole


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Dux said:


> What do you do, threaten to throw your pastries at them?
> 
> And you're not even 5'1!
> 
> Are you classed as a dwarf, or a midget? :lol:


I'm 157cm, that's definitely 5ft 1 so I'm not a midget or a dwarf

I just threaten to throw dumbells at them, and no, not the 2.5 kg ones.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

why is it small people want to be taller, and tall people want to be shorter?


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

WannaGetHench said:


> why is it small people want to be taller, and tall people want to be shorter?


I don't mind being taller, I'm happy with the way I am - I can easily weed out the shallow women, who's love is based primarily on attraction rather than personality.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm 5' 11 so somewhere in the middle and I don't find built guys over 6' any more menacing than shorter built guys:confused1:

And what's menacing got to do with anything anyway? lol


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Wasnt the question 'do shorter guys put on muscle easier?' not who looks better?

Lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im 6`2 and it`ll do

the thing i dont like is my freaky long limbs. there good for show but seem less push friendly


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

To be fair I don't mind there being manlets in the gym..

There's nothing like a little competition


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Being tall isn't all it's cracked up to be. It's a pain in the ass using any public transport - leg space etc. so frustrating, especially on a 9 hour flight! Door frames become your enemy. Small people become your enemy because their so bloody easy to trip over lol.

I never try to say short guys have it easier, because I don't really care, I am playing the cards I've been dealt but it is quite annoying seeing short guys at about 200-220 lbs and looking big when I'm heavier than that and don't look anywhere near them, or short guys bulking on less than 3000 calories, I consume 3000 cals just to stay fairly lean.

But I have a long way to go, it's a journey


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Im 5'7" and its very difficult to put on muscle most places other than my arms and quads


----------



## jazzmc (Oct 14, 2011)

The downside of being short is,the 10 lbs you put on at xmas feels like 3 stone(I'm 5'6)


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i hate it when people say this! im 5ft 6 and i have to diet and train harder and harder to put on and earn every pound of muscle! no it doesnt come easy just because were shorter my limbs are in direct proportion to my body so are the limbs of somebody who is 6ft so putting on weight is just the same, yeh a less weight will look better on me but it doesnt mean it comes easy and i work damn hard for it!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

bigjuice said:


> i hate it when people say this! im 5ft 6 and i have to diet and train harder and harder to put on and earn every pound of muscle! no it doesnt come easy just because were shorter my limbs are in direct proportion to my body so are the limbs of somebody who is 6ft so putting on weight is just the same, yeh a less weight will look better on me but it doesnt mean it comes easy and i work damn hard for it!


No one is taking it away the hard work and effort required from anyone. Has anyone said it's easy for a short guy/girl to look good?

It is easier though, my 3000 calories I consume just to maintain will take a shorter guy of your height much further than me at 6'4" purely because of the difference in scale, e.g:

For a man at 5'6" (66") tall and 230 lbs heavy he would have 3.48 lbs per inch in height

For me at 6'4" (76") tall and 230 lbs heavy I have 3.02 lbs per inch in height

So for every inch tall you are, you are 0.48 lbs heavier than me.

For me to be the same scale as you with 3.48 lbs per inch in height I would have to be 264 lbs.

Do you understand?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> No one is taking it away the hard work and effort required from anyone. Has anyone said it's easy for a short guy/girl to look good?
> 
> *
> It is easier though, my 3000 calories I consume just to maintain will take a shorter guy of your height much further than me at 6'4" purely because of the difference in scale, e.g:*
> ...


I am 5'5" tall and 3000cals would have me losing weight yet it maintains your weight so how can that be with your example? Weight and height are not related as you are making out as metabolism has a much higher relation to how much you gain not height.

Tall or short genetics determine how hard or easy you put on muscle......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> 5'5" and love it......
> 
> thats the thing i don't have to beanpole


I suppose you have no choice,cool:thumbup1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Technically no. Just because you are taller doesnt make it harder to put on muscle, physically that makes no sense at all, if you think about it.

In apperance it often looks that way, but if you put that muscle on to the taller guy, it wouldn't fill out the long limbs as much.

Being taller is actually better as you should have longer muscles (to compensate for longer limbs) so once you fill out properly, you will be bigger..

Im 5ft 9/10 ish.. not short but not tall. So im not biased lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I'm 5' 11 so somewhere in the middle and I don't find built guys over 6' any more menacing than shorter built guys:confused1:
> 
> And what's menacing got to do with anything anyway? lol


Depends what you do for a living? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Depends what you do for a living? :whistling:


I'm a menacer


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Depends what you do for a living? :whistling:


Bouncer in the shire... he'd be a MONSTER


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I am 5'5" tall and 3000cals would have me losing weight yet it maintains your weight so how can that be with your example? Weight and height are not related as you are making out as metabolism has a much higher relation to how much you gain not height.
> 
> Tall or short genetics determine how hard or easy you put on muscle......


Okay well that doesn't go across the entire board now does it, obviously some people require more than that, I said 3000 cals to keep the equation fair. Metabolism won't make such a huge difference in that respect, if 2 people ate the same food day in day out and performed the exact same activities, if they did have different metabolic rates, one isn't gonna end up 250lbs while the other struggles to get 210lbs.

(I would like to see studies and research on this if I am mistaken.)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I'm a menacer


I am 6'5" and i play tiddly winks x


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I am 6'5" and i play tiddly winks x


Video of activity or

Notiddlywinks

lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I am 6'5" and i play tiddly winks x


You'll get a bad back....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Okay well that doesn't go across the entire board now does it, obviously some people require more than that, I said 3000 cals to keep the equation fair. Metabolism won't make such a huge difference in that respect, if 2 people ate the same food day in day out and performed the exact same activities, if they did have different metabolic rates, one isn't gonna end up 250lbs while the other struggles to get 210lbs.
> 
> (I would like to see studies and research on this if I am mistaken.)


Does that realy mean "PICS OR B/S?"

you been on silly brave pills:lol::laugh: :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

F.M.J said:


> Okay well that doesn't go across the entire board now does it, obviously some people require more than that, I said 3000 cals to keep the equation fair. Metabolism won't make such a huge difference in that respect, if 2 people ate the same food day in day out and performed the exact same activities, if they did have different metabolic rates, one isn't gonna end up 250lbs while the other struggles to get 210lbs.
> 
> (I would like to see studies and research on this if I am mistaken.)


So how does this relate to height? Metabolism/genetics dictate everything height does not .......I would like to see the studies that make you believe height has anything to do with how easy or hard it is to put muscle on........


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Video of activity or
> 
> Notiddlywinks
> 
> lol


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Does that realy mean "PICS OR B/S?"
> 
> you been on silly brave pills:lol::laugh: :whistling:


Lol I'm not trying to be brave, you hear a lot of myths around the board and I think the metabolism one is one of the biggest, maybe it's not a myth but if not, in my opinion, highly exaggerated at best.

If some people really have super sonic fast metabolic rates as they say they do, then how the hell did they ever survive without always eating such huge quantities of food?

The studies thing I requested was just because I've never seen a study performed with 2 people doing the same thing eating the same quantity of food to monitor metabolic rate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> So how does this relate to height? Metabolism/genetics dictate everything height does not .......I would like to see the studies that make you believe height has anything to do with how easy or hard it is to put muscle on........


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


>


i know what they are, but I wanted to see YOU do them haha :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> So how does this relate to height? Metabolism/genetics dictate everything height does not .......I would like to see the studies that make you believe height has anything to do with how easy or hard it is to put muscle on........


Oh then you misread my post entirely.

I never for one minute said it's 'easier to put on muscle' I was just comparing a scale - inches : weight

If there is a man at 5'6" and 230 lbs for a man at 6'4" to have the same SCALE of height in inches to weight in lbs, he would need approximately 34 lbs more...

When I said it's 'easier' I didn't mean it's physically easier to put muscle on but for a tall guy to look the same as a short guy has to physically BE bigger.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I once ate a tiddly wink as a kid, then poo'ed it out

true story


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Oh then you misread my post entirely.
> 
> I never for one minute said it's 'easier to put on muscle' I was just comparing a scale - inches : weight
> 
> ...


but taller guys have more muscle to start with, technically

if you took 2 untrained guys, the shorter guy would have less muscle weight than the tall person, as the tall guys muscle would be longer...

no excuses


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

its all relative and neither has an advantage over the other IMO.. if you looked at numbers only on paper

now looks wise Id agree, but looks can be deceiving


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Video of activity or
> 
> Notiddlywinks
> 
> lol


You asked for vid,did not ask i was in it!!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

gymfreak786 said:


> shorter guys are generally more stocky arent they.. where taller fellas are more slim


Top observational skills mate lol 

like putty squish it down, you get stocky, stretch it up, you get slim

I too share your vision


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> its all relative and neither has an advantage over the other IMO.. if you looked at numbers only on paper
> 
> now looks wise Id agree, but looks can be deceiving


When i was bulking in years long ago i needed 8k cals every day at my height,i was very strong and very big,a shorter man would need less fuel to fill his frame realy,or that is what i noticed,but hay wtf,just eat what you need and train hard,you cannot change frame.We are all special in our own way.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

gymfreak786 said:


> shorter guys are generally more stocky arent they.. where taller fellas are more slim


I see why you are still red mate,,,,,dah,,,,sorry!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> When i was bulking in years long ago i needed 8k cals every day at my height,i was very strong and very big,a shorter man would need less fuel to fill his frame realy,or that is what i noticed,but hay wtf,just eat what you need and train hard,you cannot change frame.We are all special in our own way.


at 6ft 5.. id say you are putty in a stretched out arrangement

how do you feel about this?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Lol I'm not trying to be brave, you hear a lot of myths around the board and I think the metabolism one is one of the biggest, maybe it's not a myth but if not, in my opinion, highly exaggerated at best.
> 
> If some people really have super sonic fast metabolic rates as they say they do, then how the hell did they ever survive without always eating such huge quantities of food?
> 
> The studies thing I requested was just because I've never seen a study performed with 2 people doing the same thing eating the same quantity of food to monitor metabolic rate.


I was doing the exact same training routine, while eating as much as my body would physically allow me to and focusing on getting as much protein as I could, one gym partner eats breakfast dinner and tea, and drinks a lot of milk, he also smoked, the other was eating probably the same as me probably larger sitting but not as strict. They continued to get bigger and stronger, the same on the same diet went to 18 stone 6 from 11ish, whereas in 2 years I've gone from 10 to a max of 12 st 1, with a full stomach on my best day

How can one put on 7-8 stone in the same time it takes me to put on 1, with the same if not more effort, doing the same training? And the other put on say 3 stone with a normal persons diet? Metabolism plays a massive part


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I was doing the exact same training routine, while eating as much as my body would physically allow me to and focusing on getting as much protein as I could, one gym partner eats breakfast dinner and tea, and drinks a lot of milk, he also smoked, the other was eating probably the same as me probably larger sitting but not as strict. They continued to get bigger and stronger, the same on the same diet went to 18 stone 6 from 11ish, whereas in 2 years I've gone from 10 to a max of 12 st 1, with a full stomach on my best day
> 
> How can one put on 7-8 stone in the same time it takes me to put on 1, with the same if not more effort, doing the same training? And the other put on say 3 stone with a normal persons diet? Metabolism plays a massive part


By be an extremely good lier about training naturally? lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:
 

> I was doing the exact same training routine, while eating as much as my body would physically allow me to and focusing on getting as much protein as I could, one gym partner eats breakfast dinner and tea, and drinks a lot of milk, he also smoked, the other was eating probably the same as me probably larger sitting but not as strict. They continued to get bigger and stronger, the same on the same diet went to 18 stone 6 from 11ish, whereas in 2 years I've gone from 10 to a max of 12 st 1, with a full stomach on my best day
> 
> How can one put on 7-8 stone in the same time it takes me to put on 1, with the same if not more effort, doing the same training? And the other put on say 3 stone with a normal persons diet? Metabolism plays a massive part


They lied,on aas and more food?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

ok if your 5"5 any muscle you have will look bigger since its compressed into a smaller area and would prob reach there max weight quicker but guys 6foot will put on weight at the same rate (depending on mota genetics and so on)but will take them longerto reach max weight since they could in theory but more muscle on depending on genetics.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> They lied,on aas and more food?


sold a cow for some magic beans, blatantly


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> at 6ft 5.. id say you are putty in a stretched out arrangement
> 
> how do you feel about this?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


>


OMG are you the blue one!? No way!?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> OMG are you the blue one!? No way!?


Ps is other,on our way to macd!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> I was doing the exact same training routine, while eating as much as my body would physically allow me to and focusing on getting as much protein as I could, one gym partner eats breakfast dinner and tea, and drinks a lot of milk, he also smoked, the other was eating probably the same as me probably larger sitting but not as strict. They continued to get bigger and stronger, the same on the same diet went to 18 stone 6 from 11ish, whereas in 2 years I've gone from 10 to a max of 12 st 1, with a full stomach on my best day
> 
> How can one put on 7-8 stone in the same time it takes me to put on 1, with the same if not more effort, doing the same training? And the other put on say 3 stone with a normal persons diet? Metabolism plays a massive part


I'm skeptical about this scenario too.

Your body simply cannot and will not build or sustain muscle without adequate nutrient consumption. Muscle is a bonus, the body doesn't need it in excess so if it doesn't have adequate nutrient intake it will not make it.

You cannot build a brick house without bricks.

Either you weren't monitoring your friends closely enough and they actually ate a lot more than they made out or you were eating less than you thought or less than you thought you needed.

There's also AAS usage too, gee I wonder how many people keep that secret amongst their friends.

(anyway, who monitors their friends so closely like that to make that conclusion?)


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> By be an extremely good lier about training naturally? lol


We all did a course of Megavol, I only lasted 2 weeks they did 4

I consider them my 2 best friends, and apart from trying to stop themselves sounding pussywhipped, neither of them lie

One eats breakfast dinner and tea, I'd guess like 100g of protein a day on a good day

Another point is I'm not only strict with diet, but supplements as well, protein shakes/weight gain shakes, bcaas, creatine.. Apart from lying, which they aren't, metabolism is the only explanation


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> I'm skeptical about this scenario too.
> 
> Your body simply cannot and will not build or sustain muscle without adequate nutrient consumption. Muscle is a bonus, the body doesn't need it in excess so if it doesn't have adequate nutrient intake it will not make it.
> 
> ...


My motto is "You cannot build a battleship without metal",in that case porkies!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> We all did a course of Megavol, I only lasted 2 weeks they did 4
> 
> I consider them my 2 best friends, and apart from trying to stop themselves sounding pussywhipped, neither of them lie
> 
> ...


Blimey that is amazing though


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> We all did a course of Megavol, I only lasted 2 weeks they did 4
> 
> I consider them my 2 best friends, and apart from trying to stop themselves sounding pussywhipped, neither of them lie
> 
> ...


Invisible friends can do more than you'd think mate! :lol: kidding 

hmmm, i think genetics play a pretty large part too, i dont mean height lol

do you get enough sleep? wouldnt make much difference, but theres lots of little things which all add up


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> My motto is "You cannot build a battleship without metal",in that case porkies!


im not sure pork would build a very good one either :confused1:


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

Short, stocky guys look awesome.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> I'm skeptical about this scenario too.
> 
> Your body simply cannot and will not build or sustain muscle without adequate nutrient consumption. Muscle is a bonus, the body doesn't need it in excess so if it doesn't have adequate nutrient intake it will not make it.
> 
> ...


Bare in mind 18 stone man isn't under 20% bf, but he was far from fat

What I'm getting at is we had a very similar diet, exactly the same training and he put on 8ish stone where I put on 2ish

I'm close enough to know what and when he eats, as gay as it sounds, and he wouldn't lie about AAS lol

Fair enough the other one I don't 'monitor' but can't see why he would lie about his diet, he's not as devote as me/18 stone man, he doesn't know the difference between protein and creatine


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Invisible friends can do more than you'd think mate! :lol: kidding
> 
> hmmm, i think genetics play a pretty large part too, i dont mean height lol
> 
> do you get enough sleep? wouldnt make much difference, but theres lots of little things which all add up


I get like 9 hours a night minimum :/ always have, can't operate on less than 8 lol


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Bare in mind 18 stone man isn't under 20% bf, but he was far from fat
> 
> What I'm getting at is we had a very similar diet, exactly the same training and he put on 8ish stone where I put on 2ish
> 
> ...


20% if 5% off from 'obese' btw


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also I don't get which part I'm supposed to be lying about? How much I eat or how much they eat or everything in general?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I get like 9 hours a night minimum :/ always have, can't operate on less than 8 lol


lol, some guys get all the luck, just stick at it mate, you're taller you will look better when you get there, just take you longer!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> 20% if 5% off from 'obese' btw


I know little to nothing about bf% mate

May be worth mentioning that 18 stone man is 6 ft 7?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I know little to nothing about bf% mate
> 
> May be worth mentioning that 18 stone man is 6 ft 7?


hahaha.. is he green by any chance!?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

shamil said:


> Short, stocky guys look awesome.


So does Derek poundstone!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Is this him...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> hahaha.. is he green by any chance!?


Yes

Got a recent progress pic if you don't believe me

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zuK8dOZ08ts/R4vCl0-ulII/AAAAAAAAAKs/S9HyeXqlkgw/s400/jolly_green_giant.jpg


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Also I don't get which part I'm supposed to be lying about? How much I eat or how much they eat or everything in general?


We are just f11ckin with you,you will do it,trust me i know!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> We are just f11ckin with you,you will do it,trust me i know!


Its true, BigLbs other identity...


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> lol, some guys get all the luck, just stick at it mate, you're taller you will look better when you get there, just take you longer!


Heh? I'm 5 ft 9ish!

Speaking of luck I'm having to rest because of a back and shoulder injury, while they are throwing up more than I'll ever be able to bench and eating frosties :no:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> Heh? I'm 5 ft 9ish!
> 
> Speaking of luck I'm having to rest because of a back and shoulder injury, while they are throwing up more than I'll ever be able to bench and eating frosties :no:


you don't eat frosties... are you new to lifting!?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> lol, some guys get all the luck, just stick at it mate, you're taller you will look better when you get there, just take you longer!





Matt 1 said:


> you don't eat frosties... are you new to lifting!?


Is this where I've been going wrong?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> you don't eat frosties... are you new to lifting!?


GGGGGRRRREAT SO THEY ARE,MMMMMM

STRONG YOU WILL BE YOUNG WILSON,STRONG SO YOU WILL BE MMMM


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm bored so been doing some sums, your friend, the one who's 18 stone at 20% body fat has:

50.4 lbs fat

38.3 lbs bone

7 lbs of organs

12 lbs of skin

Total: 107.7 lbs

(I couldn't find a sum for total bodily fluid weight)

Leaving 144.3 lbs (10 stone) for muscle and total bodily fluids.

By the way, the panda below is me in a suit.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Its true, BigLbs other identity...


How do you have pic and i have thumb sh1t?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> I'm bored so been doing some sums, your friend, the one who's 18 stone at 20% body fat has:
> 
> 50.4 lbs fat
> 
> ...


As your bored did you take note of his lack of any arms at all?


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sexy and I know it....


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

biglbs said:


> As your bored did you take note of his lack of any arms at all?


Well that definitely throws a spanner into the works :/


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

biglbs said:


> How do you have pic and i have thumb sh1t?


ha ha

erm.. click the picture icon, about 4 to the right of the smiley face, click from URL, copy paste the picture image adress into that bar, then theres a tick box underneath 'retrieve remote file..' untick that cnut

job done, hopefully


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Well that definitely throws a spanner into the works :/


mate throw what you want at him, he's still a real big fooker


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

shamil said:


> I'm sexy and I know it....


Calm Down Shamil!


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

damerush said:


> Calm Down Shamil!


Lol, I swear something's happening to me, I not usually like this


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I'm 6"2 and would love to be about 6"3 maybe 6"4 and with another 20kgs on me!! 

This debate comes up from time to time. Being tall is not an excuse, granted no 6"2 guy is ever probably going to win an Olympia. But it's no excuse for I cant put on weight. Short guys are short yes, probably have less overall bone than a taller guy so therefore they carrying a little more muscle. That didn't just appear they also had to work for it? Power Lifter are all giants so the range of movement theory is pointless.

Make all the excuses you want chaps but us tall guys dont have an excuse for not being big enough... meet Noah Steere!! He's 6'6" and weighs 300+ pounds of muscle and I've heard at times as high at 350lbs... not 100% sure of figures. But he will dwarf most tall guys on this site and look at him!!!!












He's no Ronnie Coleman in symmetry but I bet in real life must look freaky!!! Would love to meet him.

( makes the corvette look like a miniature version of the car!! :lol: )


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> *5'5" and love it......*
> 
> thats the thing i don't have to beanpole


Yeah sure you do lol

I've got a micro penis it's amazing


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm 6"2 and would love to be about 6"3 maybe 6"4 and with another 20kgs on me!!
> 
> This debate comes up from time to time. Being tall is not an excuse, granted no 6"2 guy is ever probably going to win an Olympia. But it's no excuse for I cant put on weight. Short guys are short yes, probably have less overall bone than a taller guy so therefore they carrying a little more muscle. That didn't just appear they also had to work for it? Power Lifter are all giants so the range of movement theory is pointless.
> 
> ...


*
Quincy taylor was 6'4 and had an awesome physique.*


----------

